# Air Conditioner Surprise!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

As we prepared to go camping last week in what was forecast to be very hot weather, I was worried about the air-conditioner in our 301BQ, and wondered if it would be able to keep up with 105 degree temps. I almost pulled the trigger on a 15,000 btu Coleman to replace what I assumed was a standard 13,500 btu unit. I searched around and found that it would cost about $550 for just the top unit and I could keep the existing interior grille/louver thingy. I decided to make the trip to the campground without dropping big bucks, just to see how well (or poorly) the A/C would do. The weather actually wasn't as hot as predicted, and we had good shade. The A/C ran quite a bit, but usually kept the interior of the trailer 10-15 degrees cooler than outside. Just for giggles, I pulled down the interior "Chill Grille" to get the model number of the A/C to verify that I had a 13,500 btu unit. To my surprise, the model number of 48254A866 comes back from the Airxcel / RV Comfort website as a 15,000 btu unit as shown here - http://rvcomfort.com/rvp/pdf_documents/482x4a8xx_data_sheet.pdf I pulled out our paperwork from the dealer, and I didn't pay extra to "upgrade" to a larger A/C unit, so I guess we either got lucky, or Keystone is actually putting 15,000 btu units on the larger trailers. Ours is a "10th Anniversary Model", so maybe that has something to do with it.

If anybody out there is contemplating upgrading their A/C units, make sure to check the model number before you buy!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

From my understanding, depending on where the RV is heading to be sold, the units heading west of the Mississippi River will typically come with the 15,000 unit as standard. Good to hear that you were satisfied with the performance of your AC unit and were able to save the money.


----------

